# Ford Suing Nissan Over Brazilian Bikini Girl Commercial



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Taking shots at your competitors is nothing new in the advertising world, but North Americans generally see the kind of gentle ribbing that comes from restrictive libel laws and the preference for subtlety over braggadocio.

Not so in Brazil, where Nissan ran a campaign for their Tiida small car (aka the Versa on our shores) that featured actors imitating rappers and dancing with bikini-clad video girls in front of a Ford Focus. The message of the ad was that Ford was overcharging customers (due to the $1,800 delta in price between the Focus and Tiida) and their lavish lifestyles were funded by the extra cash.

Ford took issue with the gratuitous nature of the commercial and has decided to sue. We don't know whether their argument will hold up in a Brazilian court of law, but we sure appreciate the video!

Watch the video after the jump.

More: *Ford Suing Nissan Over Brazilian Bikini Girl Commercial* on AutoGuide.com


----------

